# Monark nice, reasonable price on chicago craigslist



## schwinnderella (Jul 17, 2020)

1946-50’s Monark Super Deluxe - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Very nice bike and in great condition



					chicago.craigslist.org


----------



## gymmanager (Jul 18, 2020)

$600? I’d be all over that like a cheap suit.


----------



## 75 Bronco (Jul 27, 2020)

Anyone else try to contact this one?  I’m having no luck with them getting back


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 27, 2020)

75 Bronco said:


> Anyone else try to contact this one?  I’m having no luck with them getting back




Listing was deleted/expired so probably sold.


----------



## 75 Bronco (Aug 21, 2020)

This bike is back on Craigslist. Tried to contact again with no reply. Should have probably sold the first time. Hmm not sure what’s up


----------



## 1motime (Aug 21, 2020)

Disappeared again


----------



## 75 Bronco (Aug 21, 2020)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/bik/d/oak-lawn-s-monark-super-deluxe/7177368139.html 

It’s back, looks nice, maybe repop tank and he says not original paint


----------



## 1motime (Aug 22, 2020)

Buy it


----------



## vincev (Aug 22, 2020)

Repaint drives down the price probably.Repaint is ok but you dont know until you look at it in person.Always look better in pics


----------

